# GUESS MY WEiiGHT=]



## x0LEXiiBABYx0 (Jun 5, 2008)

Its bikini season!! yay
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I think i might need to tone up a little more so what do you all think?
How much do you think i weigh? && how much do u think i need to loose?:]
or any tips on some great exersizes!

im 4'11''


Clothes<3
l_db0fcee10b5d4ec4d0306e09071ff82a.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

the bikini one was just a bad angle.
:] im much thinner.
click the clothes one<3


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jun 5, 2008)

u look maybe 100 lbs? u look fine


----------



## LittleDevil (Jun 5, 2008)

135 maybe, I am not good at guessing weight


----------



## bebegirl88 (Jun 5, 2008)

115 You do not need to lose weight!!! Be urself!


----------



## rosenbud (Jun 5, 2008)

100lb's you no way need to lose weight, maybe some stomach crunches to give extra definition to your stomach (not that you need to)....god I would kill for a figure like yours, I'd parade around in my bikini every day!!


----------



## x0LEXiiBABYx0 (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleDevil* 

 
_135 maybe, I am not good at guessing weight_

 
Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but im much thinner then that haha!
That was a bit old and a weird angle the Clothes one ive lost weight && is from a few days ago<3


----------



## x0LEXiiBABYx0 (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks so much=]


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 5, 2008)

if you know you look thin why would you need to lose weight?? you def don't! need to !!!


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry to say it, but I think shes one of those people that likes to hear that shes thin. Honestly if you are 4'11 and weigh less than 135lbs, you are considered under weight. I'm 110lbs and for my height, I'm 30lbs under weight. Trying to lose weight when you are already under weight isn't a good thing or something to brag about. Sorry if I come off rude. I don't mean to. Its just not healthy at all. JMO.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 5, 2008)

Fishing season.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 5, 2008)

Who cares? You look adorable.
 But if we guess right do we get a prize?
Look like your 95 lbs maybe.


----------



## talste (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_Sorry to say it, but I think shes one of those people that likes to hear that shes thin. Honestly if you are 4'11 and weigh less than 135lbs, you are considered under weight. I'm 110lbs and for my height, I'm 30lbs under weight. Trying to lose weight when you are already under weight isn't a good thing or something to brag about. Sorry if I come off rude. I don't mean to. Its just not healthy at all. JMO. _

 
Agreed ! 

Why do you care what a bunch of strangers on an internet forum think? I to am underweight for my height & trust me, looking like an extra from Schindlers List is nothing to brag about.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 5, 2008)

I think you know (and we all know) this is kinda unnecessary....

Be comfortable in your own skin. Be healthy. I'm thin, I'm not bashing thin people, but _too_ thin is never sexy.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 5, 2008)

Good Lord. 
Live healthily and follow a regular work out routine. That's it. This mess is unnecessary.



edit:
4'11 and 135 isn't underweight. Ever. Regardless. That's a hefty girl. 
I'm 5'3 and between 135 and 140 and I'm not nearly close to underweight and, in fact, am considered borderline obese by the BMI numbers.


----------



## n_c (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd say 90 lbs. You do look fine the way you are.


----------



## x0LEXiiBABYx0 (Jun 5, 2008)

lmao thanks=] ur alot closer to my actual weight.
:] ur prize is a cookie!<3


----------



## x0LEXiiBABYx0 (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks:]


----------



## x0LEXiiBABYx0 (Jun 5, 2008)

i would never want to look unhealthy
sorry to cause any drama i was just a little curious && bored:]
im deff not fishing for compliments tho:]


----------



## TDoll (Jun 5, 2008)

Guys, she's not going to respond to you unless you guess a weight under 100


----------



## x0LEXiiBABYx0 (Jun 5, 2008)

no need to be mean
ill respond to everyone :]
ill tell you my actual weight after a few more guesses:]


----------



## TDoll (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm not being mean... Just thought it was funny


----------



## x0LEXiiBABYx0 (Jun 5, 2008)

yeaa mmkay=]
i dont find it too funny


----------



## TDoll (Jun 5, 2008)

That's cool! To each his own! This is a forum...we can all have our opinions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just don't like to support seemingly unhealthy thinking or body images.  You clearly should not be concerned with your weight.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 5, 2008)

see a physician prior to beginning any exercise regimen. Good luck in your endeavors.


----------

